# Update



## fuzzybuddha (2 Oct 2019)

I had my medial/lateral meniscus surgery a week ago. All went well. Started rehabbing on Monday, hopefully I can get back on the bike by the end of the month or early next month. 🤞. Thanks for all the well wishing! Ride safe my friends.


----------



## raleighnut (2 Oct 2019)




----------



## Slick (2 Oct 2019)

Nice, good luck with the rehab, hopefully you will be back on the bike soon. 👍


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2019)

Good luck, don’t over do it, do your exercises, ice as needed


----------



## postman (3 Oct 2019)

H




fuzztbuddha he will be back.


----------



## fuzzybuddha (4 Oct 2019)

Thank you all... whom ever moved my post, thank you, sorry it was in the wrong room.


----------



## PK99 (4 Oct 2019)

One bit of rehab advice, based on multiple family post injury and post op rehab programmes.

Do exactly what your physio tells you to do. 
No more and no less: Both can hinder recovery.

There will be a point when you can cycle long and hard on the static bike in the gym and you think that a straigt forward real ride will be ok. Then some prat of a cyclist cuts you up at a road crossing and you instinctively put your bad leg out to steady yourself and hey presto a several week set back in rehab. #HardWonExpreience


----------



## postman (4 Oct 2019)

I did something similar.I had knee surgery around 2002.Royal Mail had a policy known as stages.So much time off got you on to stage 1,then stage 2 and stage 3 was out of the door if you were unlucky.Well i was close to a 3 because of the knee.So before i was signed off by the Consultant i went back to work early.Guess what happened the knee went again.The Consultant went ape sheet.He did a second op and kept me off for nine more weeks.So yes DO NOT do more than you are told to do.


----------



## fossyant (4 Oct 2019)

Do your rehab - it will hurt, but you'll get back sooner.


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

fossyant said:


> Do your rehab - it will hurt, but you'll get back sooner.


It actually shouldn’t hurt (beyond some muscle ache) if you do things properly (including control of inflammation) and at the right point in the rehab process...hence working closely with a physio who understands what the surgery involved


----------



## fuzzybuddha (4 Oct 2019)

Right now it does hurt, but not much in the meniscus area. For me it is the calf, the patella tendon and behind the knee. The calf I think is strained from use. The patella is from trying to engage the quads. I am not sure what the pain behind the knee is. They say I need to stretch more, but I stretch all the time and it does not seem any better. But it has been all of a week and 2 PT sessions so. I am definitely listening to the doctors and doing everything they say. It is frustrating going from very active to a standstill essentially. But I am trying to be patient and do the things. Thanks for all the advice!!


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2019)

fuzzybuddha said:


> Right now it does hurt, but not much in the meniscus area. For me it is the calf, the patella tendon and behind the knee. The calf I think is strained from use. The patella is from trying to engage the quads. I am not sure what the pain behind the knee is. They say I need to stretch more, but I stretch all the time and it does not seem any better. But it has been all of a week and 2 PT sessions so. I am definitely listening to the doctors and doing everything they say. It is frustrating going from very active to a standstill essentially. But I am trying to be patient and do the things. Thanks for all the advice!!


Maybe you’re not stretching effectively enough. Get the physio to confirm your technique and that your stretches are targeting all of the right muscles. Use heat to warm up the muscles before stretching and ice on the knee afterwards. Assuming no tolerability issues, as well as ice massage around the patella tendon and fat pad), you could try an anti inflammatory gel like Voltaren. Get the physio to do deep tissue massage on your calves (that should hurt if the tightness is effectively released!)

Tightness behind the knee could be calf or hamstring or post op swelling in the knee.
Meniscus shouldn’t hurt as they’ve taken the bad bits away!

Get in the pool for physio exercises and swimming for fitness once ok from physio and asssuming stitches out and incisions healed

3-6 months to recover fully from arthroscopy not days....


----------



## raleighnut (4 Oct 2019)

PK99 said:


> One bit of rehab advice, based on multiple family post injury and post op rehab programmes.
> 
> Do exactly what your physio tells you to do.
> No more and no less: Both can hinder recovery.
> ...


That's why I bought the Trike, 5yrs on and I'm still riding it, the fact you can scare yourself witless at anything over walking pace has nothing to do with it..........................................honest.


----------

